# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  برنامج Word Viewer 11.0.8173 لنسخ وفتح وطباعة ملفات وورد Word في الكمبيوتر

## ايجى ستارز

Word Viewer 11.0.8173
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
24.50MB   
برنامج نسخ وفتح وطباعة ملفات وورد Word في الكمبيوتر حتى وإن لم يكن لديك برنامج Microsoft Office Word 
يمكنك عرض مستندات Word وطباعتها ونسخها، حتى إذا لم يكن برنامج Word مثبتًا لديك. يحل هذا التنزيل محل Word Viewer 2003 وكافة إصدارات Word Viewer السابقة. 
يمكنك عرض مستندات Word وطباعتها ونسخها، حتى إذا لم يكن برنامج Word مثبتًا لديك. يحل هذا التنزيل محل Word Viewer 2003 وكافة إصدارات Word Viewer السابقة.يتيح Word Viewer جنبًا إلى جنب مع حزمة التوافق Microsoft Office Compatibility Pack for Word, Excel, and PowerPoint 2007 File Formats إمكانية فتح مستندات Word المحفوظة بالتنسيقات التالية: 
* (Word Document (*.docx * (Word Macro-Enabled Document (*.docm * (Rich Text Format (.rtf * (Text (.txt * (Web Page formats (.htm, .html, .mht, .mhtml * (WordPerfect 5.x (.wpd * (WordPerfect 6.x (.doc, .wpd * (Works 6.0 (.wps * (Works 7.0 (.wps * (XML (.xml 
استخدام كل من Word Viewer وحزمة التوافق Compatibility Pack، يمكنك عرض محتويات المستندات وطباعتها ونسخها في برنامج آخر. ومع ذلك، لا يمكنك تحرير مستند مفتوح أو حفظ مستند موجود أو إنشاء مستند جديد. يحل هذا التنزيل محل Word Viewer 2003 وكافة إصدارات Word Viewer السابقة. 
ملاحظة: إذا كنت موافقًا على شروط ترخيص Word Viewer الأخرى، فيمكنك توزيع برنامج العرض هذا دون إنشاء مستند في Microsoft Office. 
Compatibility Pack for the Word, Excel, and PowerPoint 2007 File Formats 
لتقليل حجم الملف وزيادة مستوى الوثوقية وتحسين التكامل مع المصادر الخارجية، أضافت Microsoft تنسيقات ملفات جديدة إلى Word 2007 وExcel 2007 وPowerPoint 2007. وللمساعدة على التحقق من إمكانية فتح الملفات بهذه التنسيقات الجديدة، قامت Microsoft بتطوير حزمة التوافق Compatibility Pack for Word, Excel, and PowerPoint 2007 File Formats. عند تثبيت حزمة التوافق Compatibility Pack بعد تثبيت Word Viewer، يمكنك عرض المستندات المحفوظة بتنسيقات المستندات الجديدة التالية: 
* (Microsoft Office Word 2007 document (.docx * (Microsoft Office Word 2007 macro-enabled document (.docm 
ملاحظة: عند استخدام Word Viewer لعرض الملفات المحفوظة بهذه التنسيقات، يمكنك رؤية إصدار Word الخاص بالملف. وحينئذٍ سوف تتأثر عناصر Word 2007 التالية: 
* الميزات غير الموجودة في Word 2003 * التخطيط الذي يستخدم خصائص غير موجودة في Word 2003 
After installing Word Viewer you can open and view DOC files without having to use Microsoft Office Word. The small tool supports DOC, RFT, TXT, HTML, XML, WPD and WPS documents. One limitation of the viewer is that it can not run Macros. On the positive side it means your Windows computer is not at risk to be infected by a Macro virus when opening documents with Word Viewer. To view documents in the newer DOCX and DOCM formats, Microsoft Office Compatibility Pack is needed additionally. You can download the tool from filehippo.com, too.         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

